# Four Cheeses, Four Woods, First Smoke (with Q-View)



## philsey da bear (Nov 9, 2013)

Decided to gather as many tastes as possible with my first smoke. So I did four smokes with four different woods during four smoking sessions. Here's the cast: Wood - Pitmaster's Choice, Sugar Maple, Apple and Hickory.

The four cheeses:













IMG_5262.JPG



__ philsey da bear
__ Nov 9, 2013






Sharp Cheddar, Mild Cheddar, Monterey Jack and Mozzarella.













IMG_5266.JPG



__ philsey da bear
__ Nov 9, 2013






Smoker this in my MES 30 with no heat. Used Q-Matz for the first time.

You just can't beat these for supporting the cheese on the rack and

easy clean up.













IMG_5268.JPG



__ philsey da bear
__ Nov 9, 2013






To pull this off in Dallas temperatures, I had to do a bit of a "Vampire Smoke"

and start about 5:30 am. It was 47^.

When I started this first smoke the Pit was 47^ and the Cheese was 50^.













IMG_5272.JPG



__ philsey da bear
__ Nov 9, 2013






At the end of one hour no visible smoke coloration.

Pit 60^ Cheese 57^.













IMG_5273.JPG



__ philsey da bear
__ Nov 9, 2013






At the end of two hours. We begin to see some color on the white cheeses.

The cheddars start to "sweat" a bit.













IMG_5277.JPG



__ philsey da bear
__ Nov 9, 2013






By the end of hour #3, we are starting to see some color develop.

I have no way of determining how much smoke flavor it is picking

up, so I decide to pull them after three hours. I did the same thing for the three

remaining smokes. Final temps Pit - 81^, Cheese 73^,  Air 54^

So did I learn anything? Yup, by the end of the second smoke of the first day I was getting pit temps of 90^ and

cheese temps of 82^,the caused the Jack to start to melt.

So starting on Day 2, I hit the ICE!













IMG_5279.JPG



__ philsey da bear
__ Nov 9, 2013


















IMG_5280.JPG



__ philsey da bear
__ Nov 9, 2013






I got 24 bottles of water at Wal Mart for $2.87. The bottles really helped

keep the temperatures down. The bottles and tray made for easy

clean up and re-use. As I write this I am in hour 2 of my last smoke.

The ice is keeping the pit at 72^ and the cheese at 70^. Right now

the air temp is 68^.

What else? Oh yeah. Don't know why I never used Apple before.

It has an absolutely delightful smell, and I presume, taste.

Speaking of taste.That's what this "test" was all about. And alas

I won't be able to begin to appreciate this for a couple of weeks.

I let you know about the taste comparison then.

SMOKIN'!

Phil


----------



## driedstick (Nov 9, 2013)

Phil, great job very nice color on the cheese let us know how they turn out in two weeks when you test them or are they gifts for the holidays


----------



## philsey da bear (Nov 9, 2013)

driedstick said:


> Phil, great job very nice color on the cheese let us know how they turn out in two weeks when you test them or are they gifts for the holidays


Interesting you mention that. As I write this it is a Saturday. The cheeses I smoked then wrapped in plastic seem to be getting darker just within 24 hours. Is that possible.

Gifts? Let's see how they come out. Only thing I know for sure is I can't eat all this cheese. My butt is already about as wide as Montana.

I am anxious to report back on this "four way cross." But I must give it time. Right now the chees tastes a bit raw.


----------



## rp ribking (Nov 9, 2013)

Philsey, I am subscribing to this thread, keep us informed please. Thanks for the detailed info!!!

RP


----------



## philsey da bear (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks RP. First report will be around Thanksgiving. I'll survey the family and get a consensus.

You know what they say, there's no accounting for taste <grin>

Phil


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 10, 2013)

Looks great. I just did some a week or so ago.


----------



## philsey da bear (Nov 11, 2013)

You know I discovered something a couple days after the cold smoke. Thought I would pass it on.

I have an MES 30. Because the electronic controller is on the top of the unit I store it in the garage when not in use to protect it from the rain.  This causes my garage to be a LITTLE smoking smelling, but I kinda like that. Seems real "woodsy."

Well after four cold smoking sessions where I used zero heating, but full trays of wood, when I stored the
Smoker in the garage it was REALLY smokey smelling. To the point when my "woodsy" turned into "garbage dump fire."

Solution, last night I fired up my now-empty smoker to 275^. It started smoking almost right away and continued to 
smoke for about 90 minutes. When it cooled I put it back in the garage. We are back to "woodsy." :yahoo:

Phil


----------

